# New Square Baler Tractor



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m in the market for new “to me” tractor to pull my 5070 square baler with a Steffens behind it, been looking for 6xxx John Deere cab and probably 2wd to try to keep the cost down as I don’t do any row cropping, big planters or heavy tillage. The 6x15 tractors have a attractive price but don’t know much about them, only they have a different or unusual hydraulic system, always kinda wanted a 2955 but my 2355 has been a hydraulic nightmare so I don’t know. Have considered a 5090 or 5100 too, just my other tractors are 5 series and wanted to step up. What do y’all think? Looking to keep it 45k and below and it’s gotta be green, thanks


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Some of the odd numbers series like 05, 15 had cheaper hydraulics. I like to research models on tractordata.com for comparison. I can tell you most all 5xxx have open hydraulics and the better 6xxx have closed not familiar with steffens but if it requires on demand hydraulics and you try to operate something else while it is working an open system won't handle it well.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree that JD 55 series equipped with a cab would not be my choice. The wiring harness on 55 cab models resembles a spider web plus connections on replaceable printed circuit board in dash & AC operation leave a lot to be desired. Then if hyd gremlins rear their ugly head things spiral downhill from there fast. My friend bought a new 6715 several yrs ago & has good service from it other than having to replace rear remotes because cylinders wouldn't hold their position.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Steffens can be swapped between closed and open operating if I recall.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Were actually going to try going the other direction this year....ie smaller tractor 🚜


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

My Steffens can be switched between open and closed.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We run our 5070 with a 6420 works well have Kuhns Af10 accumulator


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Save some cash and go orange. Greene is going to price themselves out of the market with what they are asking for tractors today.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a 6220 2wd in front of a BC 5070 with a Parrish Accumalator. It seems to be a great match. I put a loader of the tractor as a spare for hauling square bales with my grapples.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I was looking for a second tractor for baling same as you I wanted green I have a 5100M that I mow and round bale with but needed another tractor to pull my 336 baler and Kuhn af10. The price of the Deere I just couldn’t justify, I bought a kubota 9960 4wd 32 speed it’s been trouble free and at the end of the day it does the same job as a green tractor would for about 20k less


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a M5-091 that I spray with and I have grapples for it that I haul squares with. I really like it also.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

That is a M 7040 but it’s the same setup with the M5-091. I’ve sold the M7040


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

In our area green costs more but unless abused sells for more than even purchase price in 5+ years....orange on the other hand takes significant losses quickly in market value.......point is here if your buying new buy green....if your buying used buy orange....for best value....other than that it's dealer and parts support


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

ttazzman said:


> In our area green costs more but unless abused sells for more than even purchase price in 5+ years....orange on the other hand takes significant losses quickly in market value.......point is here if your buying new buy green....if your buying used buy orange....for best value....other than that it's dealer and parts support


 I don't know about that. My 20 YO B2410 is selling for at or more than I paid for it new. A look around at Tractorhouse and a few others show similar pricing on newer models, all within 2K of new for a lot of hours. A few years from now, when things return to normal, IF that happens, then what you said may hold true once more, but for now, there really isn't much difference. What drops the Kubota value frankly is the way the paint fades and makes them look really old when they are not. 

Also in today's market, just FINDING a used tractor is a pain! I looked for one of the larger tractors, figuring I could get one for about the price of the new one I just got, Nope, Aint happening.


----------

